# Monarch butterflies added to the endangered species list



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I saw one Monarch a couple of days ago, and I don't see many butterflies these days.

The International Union for the Conservation of Nature (IUCN), a group headquartered in Switzerland that tracks species and extinctions, added the migratory monarch butterfly (_Danaus plexippus plexippus_) to its Red List of Threatened Species. The new classification, announced Thursday, comes after monarch populations on the continent have dwindled in recent decades due to habitat loss and climate change.
The list is not related to the US Endangered Species Act, and currently the US Fish and Wildlife Service has not listed the monarch butterfly as endangered.









Monarch butterflies added to the endangered species list


The new classification, announced Thursday, comes after monarch populations on the continent have dwindled in recent decades due to habitat loss and climate change.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Saw one yesterday. We have milkweed growing here too


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Years back many of them froze to death .


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I have noticed that since we started being spraying for mosquitoes we don't have any Caterpillars. I don't let milkweed grow around the house these days but have been planting them back in the field.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I see very little milkweed as compared to the past. Last weekend I had expected to see a lot of monarch. I saw 2 and I'm not sure one if them wasn't a viceroy.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

We see them regularly here. We have plenty of milkweed.....


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Haven't seen any this year, the milk weed plants we have growing isn't showing any being chewed on, so no larvae.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I've only seen a couple.


----------



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

Watching a TV 5 news piece right now about the monarchs being put on the endangered list. Makes me want to find and use alternatives to the pesticides I use.


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

We let milkweed grow freely up at our property in Kalkaska county. Only saw a few when we were up there around the 4th of July. 

One place I always see a bunch is on N Manitou island. No pesticides are used over there........


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Strangely, they just showed up around me in the last few days. Prior, I hardly saw any. We have milkweed here.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

If this is the case, what happens to them in Mexico would make you sick.
We drove through a group of them a mile long.
So many smashed on the front of the car and windsheild we had to stop and scrape them off.
That was one car. Imagine all day, every day.
This was south of Acuna.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

_Great! _Now the Feds are sure to take away the hunting season...


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

See them quite a bit in my city but it is because there is a group of people raising them and releasing them. Before that group got going it had been quite a while since I had seen one, years and years.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I have both milkweed and butterfly bushes in my yard. I've seen a few this year, but the majority of them show up in August. I have had hundreds of them at a time that feed off of the butterfly bush.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

UBDSLO1 said:


> I have both milkweed and butterfly bushes in my yard. I've seen a few this year, but the majority of them show up in August. I have had hundreds of them at a time that feed off of the butterfly bush.


Yea, us too. My wife is a garden addict and knows how to plant the things that bring the butterflies in. I've been seeing the Monarchs show up the last couple of weeks but I'll agree it's early or they're a little late. Maybe they got hug up at the border in customs when they were migrating up this year?


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

DirtyCuffs said:


> We let milkweed grow freely up at our property in Kalkaska county. Only saw a few when we were up there around the 4th of July.
> 
> One place I always see a bunch is on N Manitou island. No pesticides are used over there........


They come out later here just south of your area. I usually start seeing a lot in Aug. I have patches of milkweeds growing that I have left in a food plot. Yer before last iI was working it up and they must have just hatched as there were a lot of them in the air. The flew on the tractor and one sat on the steering wheel and rode along. I had a couple land on my hat . I have noticed since leaving the milkweeds grow there seems to be more every year


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

That makes sense. My annual N Manitou trip is in August


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

About in time for perching we should see lots of them crossing Erie.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

We grow milk weed and my wife raises monarch's and releases them. 
They definitely seem scarce this year.


----------

